# Pike Island Fishable tonight?



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Seen the river is up about 3 ft in the last 24 hrs. Anybody live near by know if it's fishable?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think it has to be at or above like 21' before you *can't* fish it. After that, it's up on the pier!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

we are getting good size sauger and some walleye....go for it.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks, never did go. I was more worried about with all the rain down that way it being a muddy mess or so much debris beneath the pier you cant cast.


----------



## D42ON (Nov 21, 2010)

Wheres pike island? and what are you catching in it now?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

south of stubenville 14 miles. catching or were ,,,sauger and walleye/ showing 16 ft right now still good.


----------

